# Smoke detector locations.



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been installing hardwired interconnected smoke detectors for years now, but lately I have been running across bedrooms not attached to a hallway.

Bedroom located off of a family room. Would I need a smoke in the family room?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

yes....


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

drspec said:


> yes....


Wow, I did figure in a second smoke. What code article is this in? I am just going by memory from doing it so long and have never had to refer to the NEC for this.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

It's not an NEC issue. It would be found in your building and/or fire alarm code. Here, a smoke detector is required within the bedroom and within 10 feet of the bedroom outside of it.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

xaH said:


> It's not an NEC issue. It would be found in your building and/or fire alarm code. Here, a smoke detector is required within the bedroom and within 10 feet of the bedroom outside of it.


Ah,, maybe no wonder I do not remember any NEC ref. on it. I guess I need to search an online ref. for our local building / or fire code. I don't want to buy another code book.

I was planning on asking the AHJ when we met for the rough-in. Here we don't know what they want until we get turned down.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

here you have to have the smoke detector inside the bedroom and outside of the bedroom within 10' of the bedroom door in most jurisdictions............some areas will allow 13'


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

drspec said:


> here you have to have the smoke detector inside the bedroom and outside of the bedroom within 10' of the bedroom door in most jurisdictions............some areas will allow 13'


Thank you.
Believe it or not, I have never in my 13 yrs ran across a bedroom that was not connected to a hallway. Although, the 2 jobs I have bid, (that have bedrooms off of living rooms or family rooms), I have bid an extra smoke, since I felt that I probably would require it.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

NFPA 72 mandates smoke detector placement. check with your local AHJ to see which year they are enforcing.
NFPA 72 is the national fire alarm and signaling code.

NFPA 72- 29.5.1.1(2) Smoke detectors must be located outside of each sleeping room within 21' of any door to a sleeping room.

**EDIT** That is the minimum, here is the same as drspec's area has to be within 10'


----------



## mzaborsk (Jun 30, 2013)

remember inside bedrooms new construction also


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just did a split bedroom job.
One inside each room, 3' away from A/C ducts.
The rooms were on each side of the living/dining area with a wall, 11'8" wide between them. One smoke located in the center of the wall.
The GC provided the smokes. Btw, the were called out on the plan as smoke/CO combos. Second floor condo, open corridors and parking lot.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

As much as there is NFPA 72 each area seems to have their own rules. I strongly suggest that the OP consults their local AHJ to get the exact requrments for that area. 

Here are the rules for my state, it is twelve pages long 

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dfs/osfm/pubed/flyers/consumers-guide-w-sell-1-and-2-fam.pdf


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> As much as there is NFPA 72 each area seems to have their own rules. I strongly suggest that the OP consults their local AHJ to get the exact requrments for that area.
> 
> Here are the rules for my state, it is twelve pages long
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dfs/osfm/pubed/flyers/consumers-guide-w-sell-1-and-2-fam.pdf


Wow, date specific requirements, batteries only, batteries and 120 volt, this might be a good application for a flow chart.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Wow, date specific requirements, batteries only, batteries and 120 volt, this might be a good application for a flow chart.


:laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I just did a split bedroom job.
> One inside each room, 3' away from A/C ducts.
> The rooms were on each side of the living/dining area with a wall, 11'8" wide between them. One smoke located in the center of the wall.
> The GC provided the smokes. Btw, the were called out on the plan as smoke/CO combos. Second floor condo, open corridors and parking lot.


Im pretty certain all smokes here must be co combo now.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Erik.Schaeffer said:


> Im pretty certain all smokes here must be co combo now.


 
here inside bedrooms can be smoke only.....outside the bedrooms are smoke/co combos


----------



## mzaborsk (Jun 30, 2013)

*smoke detectors*



aftershockews said:


> I have been installing hardwired interconnected smoke detectors for years now, but lately I have been running across bedrooms not attached to a hallway.
> 
> Bedroom located off of a family room. Would I need a smoke in the family room?


 
yes because it's out side the room consider to be bedroom....what is a bed room any room that has a closet in it....could be considered a bed room.... just did one of those, it got co2 detector out side of the bedroom also located next to kitchen the other side a bathroom ..... if it has a closet I am forced by the AHJ to put a smoke inside and co2 out side....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The specs for smoke detectors can always be found in the paperwork that comes with the detector.


----------



## seige (Apr 22, 2013)

mzaborsk said:


> yes because it's out side the room consider to be bedroom....what is a bed room any room that has a closet in it....could be considered a bed room.... just did one of those, it got co2 detector out side of the bedroom also located next to kitchen the other side a bathroom ..... if it has a closet I am forced by the AHJ to put a smoke inside and co2 out side....



Co2 detectors?:no: What happens when the furnace fails and spouts Carbon Monoxide Co into the house then they aren't protected


----------



## Concentric electric (Apr 25, 2013)

Co2 have location restrictions buy one & read the instructions (before finishing rough) ie;vaulted ceillings, hvac return, bathroom fans, gas ranges, ovens, furmace, etc


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

CO2 = carbon dioxide 
CO = carbon monoxide

We install CO detectors not CO2 detectors.


----------



## Concentric electric (Apr 25, 2013)

Oops beers, b-b -q, and responding to posts stating co2 dont mix


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Erik.Schaeffer said:


> Im pretty certain all smokes here must be co combo now.


Most places here are 100% electric. Gas is rare, oil heaters are just not used.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Most places here are 100% electric. Gas is rare, oil heaters are just not used.


 
we have to use the co detectors if there is an attached garage


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It is interesting that even the code link that Bob posted uses the wrong term. The devices that are installed in a typical dwelling unit are not smoke detectors. Smoke detectors are only used with a fire alarm system that has a fire alarm control panel. 

The ones typically installed in dwelling units are smoke alarms.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I had to buy a copy of the 4" thick IRC (>$100) to learn exactly what a certain County enforces. 

I only needed two pages


----------

